# What's the law on parking over driveways?



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Was over visiting my old dad tonight as I always do after work.. Parked the car in their driveway and there are new neighbours in the street they run a taxi business from there house and don't have a driveway.. At the weekend I was out cleaning my other halfs car and there was a few cars parked in the street he pulled up in his taxi and proceeded to park over the drive as the street was full of cars, I wasn't to bothered as he said just to let him know when we want out and he would move.. But tonight as I said he parked over the drive again and he was getting a bit cheeky with me when I asked him to move.. And I proceeded to tell him next time he blocks me in I will be calling cops.

Just want to see if anyone can maybe advise me on this situation as I have a feeling it's going to be a regular occurrence.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it not illegal to block access? 
If not illegal then it's probably frowned upon or in the highway code.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure if this helps.

https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q440.htm


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

It is an offence to park across any dropped kerb even your own. You could get a ticket for parking across your own drive, with your own car. The law will not differentiate


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We live near a small local Sainsbury's and get bell ends parking over our drive. I **** one lad up a few nights ago, I was outside nosing about when he came back and I said "Ah, it's yours is it, I was just walking up to get one of the works Land Rovers to yank it up the road".


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Whatever you do remember these are your Dads neighbours not yours, he has to live alongside them 24/7.......try and negotiate an amicable outcome.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

PugIain said:


> We live near a small local Sainsbury's and get bell ends parking over our drive. I **** one lad up a few nights ago, I was outside nosing about when he came back and I said "Ah, it's yours is it, I was just walking up to get one of the works Land Rovers to yank it up the road".


Brilliant! :lol:

Bet he won't do that again.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Brilliant! :lol:
> 
> Bet he won't do that again.


I hope not, it really pees me off. I work nights you see, so when they're getting stuff for their tea I need to be out to work.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

S63 said:


> Whatever you do remember these are your Dads neighbours not yours, he has to live alongside them 24/7.......try and negotiate an amicable outcome.


This, you want to avoid neighbour issues escalating as far as possible

I would go and talk to the owners personally and politely about it. But If they are ass holes then look at reporting the business for repeat traffic violations, take photos everytime they block anyone's drive and take note of time and days and build a little diary. Police won't do anything unless you do half their job and get all the proof first


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

PugIain said:


> We live near a small local Sainsbury's and get bell ends parking over our drive. I **** one lad up a few nights ago, I was outside nosing about when he came back and I said "Ah, it's yours is it, I was just walking up to get one of the works Land Rovers to yank it up the road".


Didnt know there was a sainsburys near yours iain.....


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone.. They are known trouble makers have a bit of a reputation.. Someone said to me to go to council also and this would go against their taxi license?!? 

My dad has dementia and is 80 if I need to get out of that driveway in a hurry just want to nip it in the bud so to speak so he don't do it again.. I believe he has already upset another of the neighbours for just parking on the street stating its outside his house therefore his space?!? Lol


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I think its illegal to block access definitely. We are in the process of extending our drive after complaining about the neighbour over the road so taking matters into our own hands at our own cost by having the kerb dropped further and making the drive 4 foot wider.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Speak to the neighbours in helping to get evidence too then 

5 complaints with evidence is far more persuading to local authorities than 1


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

We woke up one morning to find a car parked across the drive. Asked the neighbours and then Rang the Police and they attended straight away - they asked if we had gone round the neighbours, which we had - they then sent someone to the registered owners address, with no success.

Then they radioed in for "Inspectors authorisation" (?) and a tow truck arrived and lifted the car.

Trouble is- this whole process took about an hour and a half.

Don't honestly know what the process is if the owner turns up half way through - guess they would still get a ticket as the copper told me it was the offence of "causing an obstruction".


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

xoxclairexox said:


> Thanks everyone.. They are known trouble makers have a bit of a reputation.. Someone said to me to go to council also and this would go against their taxi license?!?
> 
> My dad has dementia and is 80 if I need to get out of that driveway in a hurry just want to nip it in the bud so to speak so he don't do it again.. I believe he has already upset another of the neighbours for just parking on the street stating its outside his house therefore his space?!? Lol


Is it a private hire taxi business? If so I'd be ringing the local council and asking what the registered address is of the cab office......It should not be a residential address ;-).

EG. ...If he's trading as XYZ taxis and is a bone fide business where he is taking booking over the phone then the office needs to be a proper office with a customer waiting room (to allow people to walk in and book/wait for a private hire vehicle)......that's hardly possible from his home address is it ;-)


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Is it a private hire taxi business? If so I'd be ringing the local council and asking what the registered address is of the cab office......It should not be a residential address ;-).
> 
> EG. ...If he's trading as XYZ taxis and is a bone fide business where he is taking booking over the phone then the office needs to be a proper office with a customer waiting room (to allow people to walk in and book/wait for a private hire vehicle)......that's hardly possible from his home address is it ;-)


Think it is private hire and rank car also as it has the big plastic thing on roof..

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Didnt know there was a sainsburys near yours iain.....


Eh up, you sneaking about 
We moved, we're just off Littlefield Lane now... sshh. lol.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the law is that you can park across a drive if there is no car parked on it, but not if there is a car present, the law is that you can't block someone's access to the public highway, but its vague to whether there is an offence of simply parking across a drive. Some local authority's have different rules and regulations so worth checking with them. I'd also be checking with the council if he's running a taxi business from home, one taxi would be ok but more than that then he's taking the ****


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

From Sussex police - http://www.sussex.police.uk/help-ce...theres-a-car-blocking-my-drive,-what-can-i-do



> Please be aware that although parking on a dropped kerb over a driveway is a parking offence, police have limited powers when it comes to blocked driveways. Legally, you have a right of access from your driveway onto the street, but not from the street onto your drive.
> 
> If the registered owner is not contactable and you are unable to get your own vehicle off your driveway, police will attend to the matter as soon as they are able. If you are able to squeeze by, even with difficulty, then your drive is not actually blocked and police will not attend.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ Sounds correct to me, usually the pol will try to contact the registered owner before they send someone out.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I remember seeing on the telly its illegal to block someone on but if the drives clear your within your rights to park across it.

Also its illegal to have a driveway made out of say a garden and not have the kerb dropped, there is a busy body over the road from my mum and dad who reported 3 people on the estate to the council and they all either had to stop using their new drives or pay for the kerb to be dropped


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

lofty said:


> I think the law is that you can park across a drive if there is no car parked on it, but not if there is a car present, the law is that you can't block someone's access to the public highway


This is correct, it's only an offence if you're on the drive.


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Well I was parked on the drive and the kerb has been lowered.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

xoxclairexox said:


> Well I was parked on the drive and the kerb has been lowered.


No arguing that then! Illegally blocked in.

Initially I would try and appeal to the guys better nature, explain about your dad and the possible urgency you may need to leave your driveway.

If I'm honest the guy sounds like a p!ss taker though. Typical selfish mentality that he can park anywhere at his convenience but no on dare inconvenience him even by legally parking.

Try the nice approach then start getting more firm and if he leaves the car there any length of time have it removed.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

May seem irrelevant but I think not, does the OPs dad have a blue badge?

Most victims of dementia are entitled to a BB, you may have to fight for it though. This would be useful for driving your Dad somewhere and also a plate can be put on the garden wall stating disability which should add strength to any legal fight but also one would like to think any unreasonable neighbours might just start showing a bit of consideration.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

xoxclairexox said:


> Think it is private hire and rank car also as it has the big plastic thing on roof..
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Take a note of the plate number on the car, not the number plate, but the private hire/taxi plate. It'll either be on the front, or back, or both on the car. Phone up the council it's under, that'll also be on the plate and make a complaint.

They'll take it seriously!


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

S63 said:


> May seem irrelevant but I think not, does the OPs dad have a blue badge?
> 
> Most victims of dementia are entitled to a BB, you may have to fight for it though. This would be useful for driving your Dad somewhere and also a plate can be put on the garden wall stating disability which should add strength to any legal fight but also one would like to think any unreasonable neighbours might just start showing a bit of consideration.


Yes he does have a blue badge.. I never thought about this!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

xoxclairexox said:


> Yes he does have a blue badge.. I never thought about this!


Good. As I said in my earlier post, for the benefit of your Dad you want to try and resolve this without undue nastiness, not easy given disrespectful, thoughtless neighbours. I'd give the local council a call, explain the problem, adding that you never know when you might need to rush your Dad somewhere on medical grounds. Ask if it would be possible to Have a sign erected (screwed to a wall or fence maybe) that's clearly visible from the road adjacent to his driveway, these signs are commonplace for those that need to park in their designated bay on the road, don't see why the same couldn't be used for a driveway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

As I understand it, it is not an offence to block someone going *in* to a drive but it is an offence to stop them coming *out*.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

not sure if the law has changed but when i had my kerb lowered in the midlands i was told that the cost of the work covers your sole rights to the lowered section ie in or out.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Try and sort it in a friendly manner but as said it does sound like he's taking the mick. If it continues get a couple of mates to park in front and behind his to block him in. Then play awkward about mislaying keys to move cars. Has he got a drive? If so play funny with him and block his.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

CleanMe said:


> As I understand it, it is not an offence to block someone going *in* to a drive but it is an offence to stop them coming *out*.


This is how I understand it to be too.

Not sure how this works though if you have a garage, how does anyone know if you have a car in the garage or not to be able to determine if you're blocking someone in or out?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

11alan111 said:


> not sure if the law has changed but when i had my kerb lowered in the midlands i was told that the cost of the work covers your sole rights to the lowered section ie in or out.


As mentioned elsewhere, if you have a car you have a right of access to the public highway. If you're trying to get off the public highway the law is not so well defined....it's probably civil rather than criminal matter.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

S63 said:


> May seem irrelevant but I think not, does the OPs dad have a blue badge?
> 
> Most victims of dementia are entitled to a BB, you may have to fight for it though. This would be useful for driving your Dad somewhere and also a plate can be put on the garden wall stating disability which should add strength to any legal fight but also one would like to think any unreasonable neighbours might just start showing a bit of consideration.


^ top advice. :thumb:

My Dad had cancer, and two doors up has had a stroke. As we all use the same lane to get out we were able to get a white line painted across the road (by the authorities). This has definitely lessened the amount of idiots who park there.


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the good advice!


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

Recently went through similar with my neighbours.

Semi detached houses with own driveways. They use there's for a caravan and parked a car out on the road opposite. Then another car on road opposite one side of my drive where I applied, had approved and paid for drop kerb.

I complained to my neighbours who happen to be pensioners and basically got verbal abuse. Next day they made sure it was parked there again but all day.

Had taken some photos which I emailed to my local councillor. He sent onto the local police officer who had a quiet word to them.

Result, they don't park there or talk to me.


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Well.. My mum had to call the police on them tonight they were burning a pile of rubbish in there back garden right next to our fence.. 

Bunch of idiots if u ask me lol can see things getting bad..


----------

